# Super Bowl Fatty



## bigmikey14 (Feb 7, 2016)

My boys first bacon weave, inside  is a fatty stuffed with roasted red, green,  orange and yellow sweet peppers,  tatonka dust, Sautéed  mushrooms and garlic , gray poupon and swiss cheese. He's a big Eli fan so rooting against Peyton today. Just went on smoker at 225 with maple, hicorky,  and cherry blend


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 7, 2016)

Your son is a natural!

POINTS for your boy!

I'm rooting for Peyton!

Like to see the old man win one more!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 7, 2016)

Nice looking weave! Points for your son!


----------



## bigmikey14 (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks fellas. He done good, only one screw up on right side. I let it slide this time because it looks way better than my first.


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 7, 2016)

Great start!


----------



## bigmikey14 (Feb 7, 2016)

And some burgers and bacon 




















And some sv seasoned red potatoes,  5 different seasonings












Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 7, 2016)

Dauuumn...













You Sir are Killin It.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 6, 2016






Points


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 7, 2016)

That is one beauty of a fatty! Awesome job!!

Burgs look great too!


----------



## bigmikey14 (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks fellas


----------



## mossymo (Feb 12, 2016)

Jaw dropping perfection right there Mike!


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow! Perfect! Points for the bonding experience and the execution!


----------



## bigmikey14 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## craig2387 (Feb 16, 2016)

Looks awesome.  I think I am going to try making a Fattie now.


----------



## b-one (Feb 16, 2016)

Wow great looking fattie! I would say your cutting board could use some mineral oil it looks a bit dry.


----------

